

Inside the Go playground - radimm
http://talks.golang.org/2014/playground.slide

======
enneff
There's also this extensive blog post on the topic:
[http://blog.golang.org/playground](http://blog.golang.org/playground)

------
keeperofdakeys
Rust has a similar website, [http://play.rust-lang.org](http://play.rust-
lang.org). Internally this uses playpen to sandbox compilation and execution,
[https://github.com/thestinger/playpen](https://github.com/thestinger/playpen).

------
Someone1234
All I see is three slides that tell you nothing. Either this site is broken or
has one of the worst designs I've ever seen.

~~~
ackdesha
Hit <space> to advance slides. I was also confused when scrolling only showed
me three.

~~~
Someone1234
Ahh thank you. I was using my scroll wheel.

